# New game starting in Corona, CA



## nyrfherdr (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm a 20+ year DM veteran starting a 3E campaign in Corona, CA.
I have room for a player or two.

If you are interested, e-mail me at nyrfherdr@aol.com


----------

